# Mass-South Shore Sub work wanted



## cjciampa (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello everyone. :waving: I am a newbie to this site.

I am located on the South Shore in Massachusetts. Anyone shorthanded for Tuesday's potential Nor'easter?

Thanks.


----------

